# my 32 GTR (from Australia)



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

hey all..

this is my GTR


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

wow! very nice! gorgeous shade of red


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Looks good, whats the spec?


----------



## R34_GODZILLA (Jan 18, 2005)

You got yourself a beauty there mate, tell us more...........


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

lovely wine red 32 mate
and nice plate


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice and Low :smokin: 

Got the same wheels on my R32


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

just a question how come alot of people in oz take thier spoiler off?
looks really good on some cars e.g. yours. but not so gd on others


----------



## Darkstar (May 26, 2002)

What Kind Of suspension set up you got there m8 ...Looks sweet and low ....

And that wine red looks so nice on the 32 ..

Cheers Gary


----------



## Mind_control (Jul 4, 2005)

Gorgeous car mate


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

nice car becareful with the bike


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

knight said:


> Looks good, whats the spec?


its a 1990 32 gtr

not to many mods

all the mods are here 
as you can see its fairly stock. but its quick enough for the moment.. i will keep modding it until i run in the 11's.. should only need a few more mods for that


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

Darkstar said:


> What Kind Of suspension set up you got there m8 ...Looks sweet and low ....
> 
> And that wine red looks so nice on the 32 ..
> 
> Cheers Gary


kei office coilovers


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

GTRalex said:


> just a question how come alot of people in oz take thier spoiler off?
> looks really good on some cars e.g. yours. but not so gd on others


well i personally think it looks better on R32's

i also had a 180sx with the wing removed.. just looks cleaner i think.
makes it look a little lower and fatter too


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

GTRNICK said:


> nice car becareful with the bike


its only a 1 speed bike and only goes to about 50kmph.. fairly safe


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

is it just me or does anybody else have a phobia about that bike falling over and scratching the paint-work...?

i wouldn't let anything park like that next to mine.

I'm pretty sure that is what GTRAlex was talking about, and not so much about the 1speed 'box or topend.


----------



## GTRB28 (Jul 2, 2005)

Id have to agree with druzilla.
R32 GTR without a wing on the boot makes them look lower, wider and gives them an overall tougher look.
The poms should follow suit hey dru? hehe


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Looks good, I just can't decide about that rear spoiler missing. :smokin:


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

its a diffilcult one isnt it 
i like on most 32s but on some i dont.
i agree that it does make the car look lower and wider


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

MADsteve said:


> Looks good, I just can't decide about that rear spoiler missing. :smokin:


i will post some pics of the car with the wing on it..

i think it looks good with the wing too... but just prefer it without the wing


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

here ya go

my gtr WITH a rear wing


----------



## Kent (Jun 19, 2005)

Nice car mate, alot of R32 owners in NZ tend to drop the rear spoiler, I reckon it likes the alot meaner.


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

after blowing a turbo and my motor i have now done a few upgrads.
fully rebuilt motor with lots of good stuff


and the new hairdryer:











some mods in the last few months:
Parts Bought:
Arias Forged Pistons (86.5mm) Gudgeon pins (private)
Bosch 044 pump supports 730 bhp (justsr.com)
Splitfire Coils (Kudos Motorsports) 
N1 oil pump (private)
N1 water pump (private)
New R33 GTR Crank (private)
ACL Race series conrod bearings (private)
ACL Race series main bearings
REV Billet conrods (private)
Tomei 1.2 mil metal headgasket (private)
Tomei Poncams 260/260 by 9mil lift (private)
Tomei sump baffle (private)
Complete engine gasket kit from Nissan
5 puk button type clutch with sprung centre
Revolution billet flywheel
Gt35/40r turbo (.82 exhaust)
Apexi Power FC
Stainless steel high mount manifold with external gate pipe
Tial 45mm external wastegate
3inch high flow cat (steel honeychomb)
custom 3inch dump/front pipe
custom stainless intake pipe for twin AFM's


turbo is under my bed with a few other parts waiting to go on


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

So do r32 gtr spoliers just bolt off leaving no holes?????


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

car looks great Mate so do the wheels  ,ive got a set of wheels very simlar to those 17,s & they look spot on  ,cant wait to fit mine on now


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> So do r32 gtr spoliers just bolt off leaving no holes?????


nah it leaves 2 holes on each side..
you can get little rubber plugs to cover them or just cover the holes with tape like ive done... I have left the holes there incase i want to fit the spoiler later on


----------



## druzilla (Jul 4, 2005)

pics on the 1st page arnt working nemore so here are some..

































the advan and GTR sticker arnt on it anymore and it now has tinted windows


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Cool thanks might give it a go at the weekend!

bobby


----------

